
Top DNC Official Wanted to Use Bernie Sanders’s Religious Beliefs Against Him - eplanit
https://theintercept.com/2016/07/22/new-leak-top-dnc-official-wanted-to-use-bernie-sanderss-religious-beliefs-against-him/
======
ellius
I think the best thing about these leaks is that it reveals how far divorced
the reality is from the ideal of politics. No one had much optimism about
American politics before this, I'm sure, but there was at least some hope that
when one person yelled, "Marriage is one man, one woman!" and another yelled,
"You're a closed-minded bigot!" that both of them, despite hating each other
and engaging in a completely dysfunctional dialogue, actually believed what
they were saying. This evidence lays bare what many suspected--not only is the
whole thing a show, it's a show dictated by business and a bunch of people
trying to figure out the best way to trick the American people into giving
them power. I think even without Emailgate, Bernie and Trump would still have
been popular, because even if they can't describe it exactly, people are
starting to get a sense of the game behind the curtain. Now we see it laid
bare.

